# Recent Reviews/Feedback of Cheapestnatostraps?



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

I’ve scoured this forum and come up with not so recent mixed feedback on this company. 

Anyone have recent dealings with them? Thoughts on their quality etc.?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Quality hasn't been great for me. I purchased a few of their 19mm "classic suede" bands. I have had them less than a year and both have had stitching come apart. I emailed them and they were kind enough to replace... but those have broken now in the same way. Price was great, customer service was great, quality not the best in my opinion. Although, that could be just isolated to the suede straps. Hope this helps.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I just received a shipment of 5 funky-patterned NATOs from them. Price was good, shipping from Sweden to the USA was relatively fast.

I can't speak for the durability yet, but it seems okay. Here are some palm trees on my Weekender:


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

I've always been please with their customer support and shipment to France and their rubber products are great. Nato straps seems of quality too but it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

The name says it all. But you get a beercuzi with purchase.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

blucupp said:


> The name says it all. But you get a beercuzi with purchase.


You do? I didn’t.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

I bought a few of their ribbed natos recently and I like them. Quality and shipping was good and they have a great range of sizes and colours. Although I do wish they were a touch longer because I have 7 3/4” wrist. I think their premium lines of natos are overall good value but their standard natos are pretty cheap. I think they are fused rather than stitched but I could be wrong. 

I also tried their paratrooper and marine nationale. I wouldn’t recommend either of those. They aren’t well designed. I have not tried their rubber or leather options but I probably wouldn’t bother with those either.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not the best, but not the worst either. With them, you get what you pay for, IMHO.....


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I like them the recent ribbed ones are good. I normally get the paratrooper ones because they have color combo's I like 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

For some reason I cant reply to a message but for all those interested here is the beercuzi i got with the strap:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

They used to carry much better kind of leather NATOs: thin, in many color options.
I've never had a bad experience with them.
But truth be told, many of what they have are also available on Ali Express, often for less, and possibly better quality too.

But I got these on sale for, like 3.95, so, no complaints.
Really nice quality at any price, really.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

I've bought from them in the past and never had a problem except when I never received an order. Not their fault. Lost in the mail. I chose the standard delivery that did not include tracking. It was not worth paying around $13.00 shipping for a $25.00 order. I gambled and lost.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Thank you all for your responses, I really appreciate it. I think I’ll try them out and order a few, then share my findings ha!


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

I've bought a bunch of nylon straps and a few rubber/silicone straps and feel like I got a good product at a good price. Expect to buy more, as the need/addiction arises.


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

I've purchased a few of their leather straps in various styles, along with some NATOs. All of it ended up in the bin. The leather may be the lowest grade that still qualifies to have that description, and the fabric on the NATOs felt like sandpaper.

Stick with quality manufacturers such as Eulit, Crown & Buckle, Watchgecko, Cascadia, Delugs, and independent leather workers/craftsmen. As others have said, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I've only tried the ribbed NATO and like it quite a bit (with the price, thinking of it as a beater strap). I cut off the extra 2 rings and they were comfortable after that. I thought the fabric would feel softer and more pliable but it got nicer after a day of breaking it in.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Just placed an order for two Deluxe natos from them. We’ll see how they are once they arrive.

Thanks again for all the feedback everyone.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Late update! Got my straps in last month(?) shipping took a couple weeks. One is pictured above. Today was my first real day wearing it. It’s decent quality, can’t comment on long term durability of course. But I definitely love the combo with this watch. I’ll have to take a photo with the other one soon.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

b1rdman973 said:


> I’ve scoured this forum and come up with not so recent mixed feedback on this company.
> 
> Anyone have recent dealings with them? Thoughts on their quality etc.?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I've bought a few straps from them over the years. None that I've worn more than once.


----------

